# 70 Cuda



## eric_271 (Sep 3, 2006)

My boy wont leave me alone about this car so I guess its time to paint and put it back together. It will be a while until he can drive it so I will have to drive it until then.  I have a new pair of the original b1 heads fully ported and a new stroker crank. Engine should make 8 to 900 hp fairly easy which in this led sled will put me in the 9s. A hemi would be nice but at a lot more expense. Remember this pic. Its been a long time since I had nice paint and an engine in it.


----------



## vharrison2 (Sep 3, 2006)

Eric, good luck with the restore! Great project for a father and son.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Sep 3, 2006)

How many cubes you gonna get from that "B" motor???


----------



## eric_271 (Sep 3, 2006)

vharrison2 said:


> Eric, good luck with the restore! Great project for a father and son.



Thanks v. I had pic's of it after I had it back halved and painted in 86 but some body got off with them, old girl friend I think. My boy is only 7 but he keeps asking me if we can go race it and ive been getting the itch for a while so I guess I will start with the body work. I will post pics after I get it painted and get all the chrome back on.


----------



## eric_271 (Sep 3, 2006)

rahtreelimbs said:


> How many cubes you gonna get from that "B" motor???



Bore will be 4.500 and stroke will be either 4.150 which is where the crank is now or I might have the rod journels off set ground to make it a 4.250 stroke. I will have to run a chevy type rod if I do that. I havent done the numbers lately but it will fall between 526 and 540 cid depending on what I do with the crank. A neighbor who runs a s/s mustang came by and wanted me to go for a ride in it, we both live in the country so a 1/4 mile trip to the high way works out ok to test the cars and no houses for a mile makes it a perfect test strip, any way needless to say the mustang flys and helped get me back into spending money on mine.


----------

